# Punjab riots after Vienna killing



## Faun (May 25, 2009)

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45820000/jpg/_45820592_train_226.jpg



> *Riots have broken out in almost all towns and cities in the Indian state of Punjab after a Sikh guru was killed by a rival group in a temple in Austria.*
> Thousands of angry protesters have taken to streets, damaging public property and setting trains on fire.


*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8066783.stm

Bunch of idiots !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 25, 2009)

saw in news

sad n idiotic act!

over-emotion over religion


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

What's the point of damaging property and putting innocent people's lives at risk over here? It's not as if the Austrian embassy will take notice and apologize to them.


----------



## harihacker (May 26, 2009)

Torching public property and causing chaos wont bring back the dead!!.... Why dont the agitators understand such simple thing???... Religion/Race is the basis of almost all the WARs in the world.... Need to have more descretion...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

Phools.
They should be doing this in Vienna, not Punjab.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

Phools.
They should be doing this in Vienna, not Punjab.


----------



## nix (May 26, 2009)

^no, it will spoil the name of indians all over the world. foreigners would not want you as a neighbour coz they will they you are violent or attract violence.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

nix said:


> ^no, it will spoil the name of indians all over the world. foreigners would not want you as a neighbour coz they will they you are violent or attract violence.


Atleast its better than doing it in Punjab.
Anyway, these guys should all be made to PAY for the damage they caused.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2009)

nix said:


> ^no, it will spoil the name of indians all over the world. foreigners would not want you as a neighbour coz they will they you are violent or attract violence.



Right.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2009)

Some pics:
*i43.tinypic.com/120sexd.jpg
*i42.tinypic.com/95oher.jpg
*i40.tinypic.com/14afmd.jpg
*i40.tinypic.com/2hrh2kh.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/28txlap.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/otnjno.jpg
*i41.tinypic.com/153brk1.jpg

Ridiculous !


----------



## tkin (May 26, 2009)

These people are REALLY stupid(not the sikhs in general, the people that started all these riots), an important social leader got killed in a foreign country, and they destroy their own property, its like getting beaten at school and destroying stuffs at home, bunch of fools.


----------



## ajooba215 (May 26, 2009)

aahh.... the guys doin all this ain`t got any connection with that place or guru...they don`t even know whom are they protesting against and for whom......they r just looting people for their sake... you won`t see a single sikh amongst those morons... but the name of the sikhs is getting deceased.... this is just enough....when will they understand ???


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ajooba215 said:


> aahh.... the guys doin all this ain`t got any connection with that place or guru...they don`t even know whom are they protesting against and for whom......they r just looting people for their sake... *you won`t see a single sikh amongst those morons... but the name of the sikhs is getting deceased*.... this is just enough....when will they understand ???



Thats Right! It is not related to Sikhism actually.

It is related to Bhagat Ravidas Followers mainly Dalits who Worship their Holy Book and  Guru Granth Sahib aswell, and call their Worship Temple as "Gurudwara" aswell


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Thats Right! It is not related to Sikhism actually.
> 
> It is related to Bhagat Ravidas Followers mainly Dalits who Worship their Holy Book and  Guru Granth Sahib aswell, and call their Worship Temple as "Gurudwara" aswell



Well...so in your opinion dalit is limited to Hindus only ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 27, 2009)

And all types of silly riots happen in Punjab only. We have seen other riots here too!! Sheesh!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2009)

ichi said:


> Well...so in your opinion dalit is limited to Hindus only ?



Nope, i never said. I was highlighting the Point that it is not entirely related to Sikhism as it broadcasted by News channels and Reporters and if i speak from the Real Sikhism point of Sikhism, Sikhism doesnt beleive in Casteism


----------

